# Amazon sword weird stem extending out of the tank!



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

could it possibly be a flower?...


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Alien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks most to be most likely a flower.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

This looks exactly like what my sword did. (http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36650) (http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37427)

I pushed mine back under the glass top so it was submerged and getting lots of light.

Mine produced tiny white flowers, then started to grow little plant-lets. Over the span of two months i now have 4 more of these stems growing.

Hope you like swords! You are going to have plenty now.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Dsharp said:


> This looks exactly like what my sword did. (http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36650) (http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37427)
> 
> I pushed mine back under the glass top so it was submerged and getting lots of light.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this information!
Exactly what I am going to do!!!!!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow...how do u guys manage to get flowers? please teach me !!!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

iBetta said:


> wow...how do u guys manage to get flowers? please teach me !!!


I have no clue... :S.. I guess it's just age.. the sword plant is around 1-3 years old..


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish i could give you some "expert" info. Best i can do is tell you my setup/experience.

Quad T5HO lights. Pressurized CO2 and Tahitian Moon sand for substrate. I use fertilizer tabs in the substrate.

The parent plant was bought at the last DRAS auction and it was about 3" tall when i got it. Now its almost as tall as my tank.


----------

